# Has he blue in his eye ?



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't really see any blue in his eye at all, but if he does, its because of his bald face. We have a miniature with a half-blue eye also...it's actually rather creepy looking xD



















I think what you're seeing is just a lighter than normal brown ring around his eyes, nearly the same color as his coat. I may just not be seeing it because of the photos. I do see the 'extra light' that you're talking about though...


----------



## kuusou (Jul 27, 2011)

okay  it's not the brown ring thou. His eyes are almost pitch black. Here is his other eye, don't have a close up on this eye yet.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You're seeing the sclera of his eye.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

But that does ask another question of this funky little guy. What do his hooves look like? What about his skin around his butt? ND could this be a weird expression of LP going on?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Yep. Just sclera. Not uncommon at all. My mare's are very visible and she usually looks like some poor, terrified animal but it's just because she's a Paint.

ETA: Chiilaa, the skin on his nose doesn't look very mottled. I would guess it's just because his face is so white. But it's just a guess.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Ya, I figure that much white is going to take away any mottling that could be there


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

It could be, or it couldn't be. Minis are such a mixed bag of color genetics :lol:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Maybe it is silver after all. Those eyelashes look pretty white.


----------



## kuusou (Jul 27, 2011)

Chiilaa:his father is LP but he does not show any signs, no freckly skin and solid hoofs  His eyelashes are white, so hes a hard one to figure out. In his paper he is a silver dapple with mixed mane. Didn't know they could have mixed mane :/ 
Have never seen a horse with so dark eyes as his before so maybe cause of that the sclera played whit me


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

He could be silver. That would be a fairly typical silver presentation for a full size horse. But on a mini, I just feel like I should expect more lol.


----------

